# Update NUMA SUB1200T Professional limited edition



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_*No orders accepted, this edition is sold out*_​
Dear members, this is an update post for all of you who pre-ordered a DOXA SUB1200T NUMA edition,

Please note that the dial is used in a standard SUb1200T case with orange markings on the bezel, this will obviously change and the color of the markhings on the bezel will be matched with the dial color.

We believe the logo looks fantastic and the combo is beautiful

We are working hard to have new bezels CNCd and color matched and hope we will be able to get those out to you in February 2011

*Important Note:*

*Every computer monitor that is not calibrated will show the color differently, so please understand that this is the final color, we will not try to tweak it to everyone's own taste. this is the Pantone color code used in our initial posting on the brass (dial) coated background . Any change to the dial will mean extra 6 weeks of delay, multiplied by 50 will result in 300 weeks of delay, if you know what I mean;-)*

*Pleaes note that this is not a discussion thread, and is only meant as an update only for the 50 owners, although everyone elses's opinion is appreciated, those should be expressed in a constructive civil manner. If you dont like what you see, and you are not one of the 50 owners, please do not bother about this thread.*

*Thank you*
*DOXA*

DOXA


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

that's very nice...I even like the dial with the orange bezel #s.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

OH MY GOD |>|>|>

Now that is one sexy looking dial!!! That looks a million times better that the computer rendering. Oh man I seriously cannot wait to get my grubby hands on this beauty!

And the logo looks fantastic!!! It's nice to see it be able to be printed so crisply and detailed.

~Tony


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

That dial colour looks great, nice work!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

When Doxa does does it right, the results, as shown, can be fantastic. Well done.
Any possibility, perhaps on an individual basis, of leaving the Doxa bezel classic orange? 
(My personal request) as
I think that's a killer combination of
old and new.
Regardless, can't wait.
Cheers


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Geoffrey said:


> When Doxa does does it right, the results, as shown, can be fantastic. Well done.
> Any possibility, perhaps on an individual basis, of leaving the Doxa bezel classic orange?
> (My personal request) as
> I think that's a killer combination of
> ...


Hi Geoffrey,

thank you for your note, right now the answer will be no, and you have to understand that it is easier for us to use existing bezels, but please contact us by email and we will try to accomodate whatever we can, we cant promise though.

_*As we mentioned above, please note that this is update thread, and not a public discussion about a future model. The above dial, case (turqoise bezel letters) combo are already in production, so nothing can be changed anymore.*_

DOXA


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Well, I am not one of the 50 so please feel free to delete this post but I've got to say...that looks fantastic! I think that the bezel shown looks awesome with that color! I am a real logo junkie and that one is fantastic! My only problem is I am not a Cussler or NUMA fan so I can't justify shelling out the clams. Now, when you get a PADI logo on a Professional I will be opening my wallet...again. I'm already on board for the 4000t so hold off on the PADI for at least a few months...wink, wink!


----------



## xno (Mar 10, 2006)

Great Job getting all those little details in the Logo to print super clearly on the dial Doxa! That's going to look great when the bezel markers are Turquoise to tie it all together. That might be my new favorite Doxa, besides the Orange of course.


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Doxa good job :-!, I am eager to have him.


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update! Glad I ordered one...


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

E mail respectfully sent.
Cheers
Geoffrey


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm not a Doxa fan by any stretch of the imagination, but this one really grabs me by the babymakers. You guys absolutely nailed both the color and the logo, and what's more, you chose the ideal platform with which to execute it (the 1200T is a perfect fit, IMO). Now I can't wait to see the finished product -- replete with the turquoise bezel markings. ;-)

So, cheers to Doxa for pulling it off, and of course, a slightly premature congratulations to the lucky sods who have one on order. 

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the logo looks great....nice and sharp...and, although the dial looks a little more "powder blue" than I was expecting from the original rendering , I think it is going to turn out fantastic with the painted bezel..... it would also look _incredible_ in PVD.......

Geoffrey.... don't know why you would want the orange on there mate....it makes it look a bit franken-doxa imho....what is the point of taking a 50 piece Limited Edition and trying to customize it? Unless this is your "forever" watch, I would be more inclined to go with the colour coded bezel....otherwise I think you might regret it's lack of after-market appeal if you ever want to offload it to buy the next latest and greatest Doxa... just my two cents.....taste is subjective I know.....


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry my bad English.

The logo has been very good but the tone of turquoise like me more strongly:

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/5241715620c8a0db1535z.jpg/

Best Regards.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

This pulls off the vintage blue look fantastically


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Uber said:


> this begs the question that I have asked before.... for the other 500 release of "NUMA Blue" *have you decided on a shade??
> *


I feel quite certain that Doxa S.A. HAS in-fact decided on a shade. Whether they share that with us or not is a mystery. You have to understand their position.......They must do their VERY BEST to decide on the best color/shade to please most everybody. However, that is exactly what it will do........please most everyone. I am sure there will be those that will not be 100% satisfied. Hopefully, *ALL* members will find a way to be content with the chosen color/shade.

Doxa will not discuss this issue of color for the NUMA sub or the new NUMA blue in this thread as previously stated. I probably shouldn't have given the bit of reasoning in this post, but hopefully this will help members to understand the difficult position that Doxa S.A. is in.


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

That works for me. I can't wait to see mine in person.

Steve


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Not for nuttin', but...that looks great with the orange bezel numbers!!!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

This one is a winner. Numa logo is crisp, great new addition.
Proper turquoise Doxa. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That is one cool Doxa, I like it a lot on this pic, the logo turned out awesome! Great job Doxa!


50 lucky WIS!


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I see my faith and patience has been richly rewarded. Kudos Doxa!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think the 1200 is my favorite model in terms of case shape, BOR... Just a true classic vintage looking diver, and this blue adds to its cool factor IMHO, though I understand it is not for everybody. The ble looks great on this pic! I keep going back to it, when I first saw the initial pic of what it'd look like, I was not sure but not with this pic, I can say WOW.... those 50 owners are very lucky.... Maybe I'll be lucky to find a gently used one in the future...
I just got my 1200T pro and bpy this is one cool watch, perfect shape!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

can't wait to get my hands on mine!


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Any update as to an expected shipping date?

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Shipping is still expected for late January, early February.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmm, right around my birthday...how convenient! Thanks for the update Andy!

Jeremy


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

can we get another sneak peek? anymore pictures of the development?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

It's going to look really good next to my turquoise model of the NUMA ship "Deep Fathom...."


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

You're killin me here ! We all talked about a TQ colored dial on the 800Ti and BOOM here it is on the 1200T. Guess I'm going to sell my PAM 243T I and get back into the DOXA business.............

I've been working as a SCUBA instructor since Aug and wearing my Sei--

Are there any TQ 1200's left of the 50 ?

Regards,
Bob C.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

It's okay Bob, you can say Seiko here . Many of us own them and are fans, they produce a great watch at a really good price point. 

And that turquoise DOXA will look great in your dive classes!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

HA-Ha............. yes the Seiko is pretty much my beater. The Zulu strap is far older and more "well worn" than even the watch, was grey and now is a pale tan.. LOL Too many pool sessions.

When I can, the NUMA 1200T TQ will be locked in. Also plan to purchase another 800Ti Pro, wished I had not sold my 1st one.. Then keep my eye out for a DiveStar and I'll be a happy camper again !

Funds are very slim with no job, and hopefully I can turn to make some rubles soon with a few Dive students. I have 8 Instructors over at the Navy's Search and rescue Swimmer School that I begin teaching SCUBA to on the 3rd of Jan......

Wish me LUCK !!!!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy:
Trying to get Paypal funds to you for the 1200T NUMA TQ. HELP ?????

Yes, it's New's Eve, but this is SERIOUS !!!!!!

Regards,
Bob C.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Andy, 
The order thread does not have a Paypal connection, only Credit Card.

I used the DOXA collection page's pull down menu, but had to select the Pro as the NUMA is not offered there.

Payment in full has been sent, not just a deposit as that's all I could do !

Thanks.

I also want to order a 800Ti Pro during the special.

Regards,
Robert T. (Bob) Collins


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Lookin forward to wearing mine in 2011......Happy New Year! Is this LE sold out yet Andy?


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> Well, I am not one of the 50 so please feel free to delete this post but I've got to say...that looks fantastic! I think that the bezel shown looks awesome with that color! I am a real logo junkie and that one is fantastic! My only problem is I am not a Cussler or NUMA fan so I can't justify shelling out the clams. Now, when you get a PADI logo on a Professional I will be opening my wallet...again. I'm already on board for the 4000t so hold off on the PADI for at least a few months...wink, wink!


Here is the only Blue PADI watch I know of......a Seiko Gene Qua but they are tough to find.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought the 1200Numa 50 pieces were all sold??


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool.... I want one!!....hooray...another quest! Thank's for posting!

A quick search shows it was actually an Orient










and it looks awesome in the black!












lilreddivinghood said:


> Here is the only Blue PADI watch I know of......a Seiko Gene Qua but they are tough to find.


----------



## Donald Battles (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe it's just the picture but I'm a bit disappointed with the color tone of the dial. Looks a bit washed out, but again maybe it's just the picture?


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

You ARE correct Sir! It is an Orient......A mere slip of the keyboard/tongue...thats what I get for posting after a single malt evening!



Uber said:


> Cool.... I want one!!....hooray...another quest! Thank's for posting!
> 
> A quick search shows it was actually an Orient
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks STUNNING!
If any of the 50 owners tires of theirs or must pass
PLEASE contact me ASAP! I know of a GREAT home for it
and surely we can work out something.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Andy - any update on shipping? Are we still likely to be seeing these in January or is February a more realistic bet?



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Shipping is still expected for late January, early February.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Uber said:


> Hi Andy - any update on shipping? Are we still likely to be seeing these in January or is February a more realistic bet?


I will try to get an update on Monday for you.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> I will try to get an update on Monday for you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


Hey there. Any word on shipping? Thanks in advance.

Kev.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Andy didn't mention which Monday he was talking about. 

I'm trying to not think about it, I think the watch will come faster that way.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Andy: What happenned to the update? Cheers...John


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi there
About a week ago I was hopeful that some additional information about the NUMA 1200t might be
forthcoming. Perhaps this week? Just askin'.
Cheers


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Geoffrey,

Sorry for the delay, I will have some concrete news in 7 to 10 days on the shipping.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Andy,

Thanks for the update! We all appreciate it.

Kev.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi Geoffrey,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I will have some concrete news in 7 to 10 days on the shipping.
> 
> ...


Andrew
Thank you for the update.
Cheers


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Got the delivery update today "......... April, BUMMER


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

yep, me too, I thought it was a "We're going to take the balance from your credit card" email, so I was pretty bummed too.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Must...own...NUMA...can't...afford...:-d
I'll have to wait patiently for a pre-loved.
Dan


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

Are we still good for April? thanks


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

LondonDOXA said:


> Are we still good for April? thanks


I contacted Doxa today. The estimated ship date is still April.

Kev.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

April is 30 days long...hopefully at beginning of April.

This is brutal, I think it'll be my first and last preorder, i like immediate satisfaction :-d


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Days are just dragging along. Can't believe I've been wearing the same watch for months now........ Come on NUMA 1200


----------



## xno (Mar 10, 2006)

It's a short wait now for those of you lucky enough to be getting one. Unfortunately I didn't get one, but I can almost feel your anticipation. You Lucky @%$#&#@%^!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Regrettably Doxa's initial announcement that the NUMA MIGHT be ready for delivery by mid April, I fear was just a target date. And owing to the 
initial NUMA dial color being off, Doxa going to Basal, Doxa cleaning up after Basal, vacationing Doxa "elves" etc, I am strongly suspecting that the next Doxa up date will be
to say there has been another delay in delivery. My guess is we'll see this watch sometime in the late Spring / early Summer, maybe. Yes I'm speculating,
yes I'm pessimistic but with out an update from Doxa it's all just wait....wait....wait...! I will add that I am pleased that Doxa has stopped teasing us with teaser pictures
of a product that might someday be available and will in the future only show a product that is currently available and will no longer indulge
in these long drawn out "wait and you'll love it" gambits. Just my 2 cents so feel free to bite me.


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

I am not on the list, so what I have to say may not hold as much weight as others who are on the list. But I am a Doxa owner. Having that said, I think that the new NUMA is awesome. I didn't know that there was a problem with the dial colour. But if I was on the list for a NUMA, I would want to have the watch as close to perfect as possible even if it takes a little longer to get it that way.

When I ordered my 1000T DS, the watch was at my house in a matter of days, so I don't really know what you guys are going through. But that NUMA is really a special watch and I would wait for it. I'm sure you guys will all feel very special when it finally comes.

Also please, please post some high res pics when you guys get the watches.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Geoffrey said:


> Regrettably Doxa's initial announcement that the NUMA MIGHT be ready for delivery by mid April, I fear was just a target date. And owing to the
> initial NUMA dial color being off, Doxa going to Basal, Doxa cleaning up after Basal, vacationing Doxa "elves" etc, I am strongly suspecting that the next Doxa up date will be
> to say there has been another delay in delivery. My guess is we'll see this watch sometime in the late Spring / early Summer, maybe. Yes I'm speculating,
> yes I'm pessimistic but with out an update from Doxa it's all just wait....wait....wait...! I will add that I am pleased that Doxa has stopped teasing us with teaser pictures
> ...


I tend to think that we will not get another update from Doxa concerning this watch until it is ready to ship. How long will that be?? Who knows, but I can't imagine that it will be that much longer. :-!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder if they had a Numa on display at Basel?


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather be told along the way the problems that occur and what issues they are having to cause the delay(s).

As a DOXA owner of many, many of their watches, I have always felt a kinship to this mark as few others can compare to. For me, this is how you as a smaller company build customers with a lifelong affinity to your products.

Just talk to us, we'll listen..... and yes I already know it's worth the wait !

Regards
Bob C.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

mtltdi said:


> I wonder if they had a Numa on display at Basel?


I was there Sunday but no NUMAs were to be found. :-(


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

good! i want me to be the first non-factory person to see it


----------



## goldfinger7750 (Mar 2, 2010)

can we please get an official word on the release date...or delay? good things are worth waiting for, but i'd like to know that the end is near.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

goldfinger7750 said:


> can we please get an official word on the release date...or delay? good things are worth waiting for, but i'd like to know that the end is near.


The NUMA should start shipping by the end of the month and we will send out an email for the order completion on April 25th!

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Reply above from Andy........

The NUMA should start shipping by the end of the month and we will send out an email for the order completion on April 25th!

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## roondog (Feb 2, 2011)

What a beautifull shade of blue.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I think we need to put Dirk Pitt on the case of the missing Numas.....Any word Andy?


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Are there any more NUMAS availableo|? I'm interested.|>


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

**insert Jeopardy theme here.**


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Changed my mind:-d. Waiting for a 750T model.


----------

